# SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

## Crooksey

Hi Guys,

I Have a 

```

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:164c] (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01b3]

   Kernel driver in use: bnx2

   Kernel modules: bnx2

08:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:164c] (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01b3]

   Kernel driver in use: bnx2

   Kernel modules: bnx2

```

Network card, was working fine on sys rescuecd, now booted into Gentoo and my lspci output is now..

```

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:164c] (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01b3]

   Kernel driver in use: bnx2

08:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:164c] (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01b3]

   Kernel driver in use: bnx2

```

Running ifconfig -a lists both my network cards, However when I try to run:

```

# ifconfig eth1 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
```

I dont know where to go from here, If anyone could offer any help/advice, I would be very grateful  :Smile: 

----------

## khayyam

Crooksey ... sounds as though the firmware for the BCM5708 is missing. Not sure if this included in the linux-firmware package or not, or if you need to download this from the broadcom website ...

best ... khay

----------

## cach0rr0

```

cat /proc/net/dev

```

does eth1 exist? or is it labeled as something other than eth1?

IIRC the difference between the one having "kernel modules in use" vs the latter lacking it, is that the latter (your kernel) you likely have them as built-ins, whereas sysrescuecd theyll be loaded as modules 

if 'ifconfig <interface> up' throws an error, and you're certain via /proc/net/dev that you have the right device, dmesg should show some indication as to why the failure.

----------

## Crooksey

I had to re-emerge the linux firmware, thanks for help  :Smile: 

----------

## dongfengshemaer

emerge  linuxc-firmware

    can make the linux system bootable with network.

----------

